# I got in to Cambridge!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## slammjamminlammy (Sep 10, 2001)

Woo hoo! I just got an offer of admission from the faculty of history at Cambridge for an MPhil with the possibility of continuing on for a PhD!!!














It looks like my funding will come through, too. My college here is willing to fund me, all that is left is for Downing College (the college at cambridge that we have an exchange with) to accept me.Woo Hoo!!!


----------



## lindsay* (Jul 23, 2000)

that is so great! congratulations!!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Cangratulations Slammin! Its really hard to get into cambridge! Im so proud of you! Looks like i'll be meeting you sooner rather than later!Woo Hoo!Welldone!


----------



## slammjamminlammy (Sep 10, 2001)

thanks lindsay!thanks spliffy! I'm really excited! When I get there in September (knock on wood that nothing goes wrong) we should definitely get together for a drink!S


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

For sure! London is not that far by train from Cambridge!Im so excited!


----------

